# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Oatmeal A good carb after a workout?

## Little Herc

Hey guys, 
I been drinking a shake and eating a half cup of oatmeal pwo. But i googed it to see if oatmeal is a good carb after a workout and some peaple say its too slow burning and want restore glucose. If thats true whats a good carb to have post workout. 
thanks

----------


## FireGuy

Here is lots of reading and info for you on post work out carbs.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=394344

----------


## CHAP

> Here is lots of reading and info for you on post work out carbs.
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=394344


Thats alot of sh1t . Think I soaked up alot of that info.

----------


## eatrainrest

oatmeal is a fine carb source PWO

----------


## FireGuy

> Thats alot of sh1t . Think I soaked up alot of that info.


If that thread didnt saturate your brain not much will.

----------


## M302_Imola

I love oats pwo while cutting or bulking. Try this: 1 cup of grinded up oats added to your protein shake (assuming it's whey). I grind up my oats using a blender or coffee bean grinder and store in a container in my workout bag. As soon as I'm done working out (or after pwo cardio) I mix up a shake with 2 scoops whey and 1 cup of grinded up oats...it's cheap, effective, and convienent. Note: on refeed days I choke down a banana with this shake.

By grinding up the oats you are essentially raising the GI slightly. This is a good thing considering they are being consumed pwo.

----------


## Little Herc

Hey thanks ill try that

----------


## collar

oatmeal is fine for post workout

----------


## the.muscled.lawyer

> oatmeal is fine for post workout



Why ? I know that after workout ,glycogen reserves are depleted and muscles need to be filled with glycogen that you will supply by eating simple carbs...

am I wrong If I say that oats are complex carbs ?

----------


## collar

it depends on the individual, some believe its great to spike the insulin level some think otherwise.

I think its good to spike the insulin level with simple carbs but personally i prefer complex carbs because i do believe it keeps me full for longer, i believe it makes me look better and harder.

that dont mean simple carbs is the problem.
depends on what you prefer..

----------


## makod

> I love oats pwo while cutting or bulking. Try this: 1 cup of grinded up oats added to your protein shake (assuming it's whey). I grind up my oats using a blender or coffee bean grinder and store in a container in my workout bag. As soon as I'm done working out (or after pwo cardio) I mix up a shake with 2 scoops whey and 1 cup of grinded up oats...it's cheap, effective, and convienent. Note: on refeed days I choke down a banana with this shake.
> *
> By grinding up the oats you are essentially raising the GI slightly.* This is a good thing considering they are being consumed pwo.


What makes you say that grinding up the oats raises the GI? I'm curious because I grind my oats like this and wouldn't want to be cheating myself on a great low GI carbohydrate.

----------


## ziggz

> What makes you say that grinding up the oats raises the GI? I'm curious because I grind my oats like this and wouldn't want to be cheating myself on a great low GI carbohydrate.


I read on here the other day in an old thread that the reason why oats are low in GI is partly because of their stucture.. grinding them up breaks that structure up and supposedly makes it much easier and quicker for the body to digest. Whether that's true or not, I have no idea :P

----------


## eatrainrest

callin CBINO

----------


## M302_Imola

> I read on here the other day in an old thread that the reason why oats are low in GI is partly because of their stucture.. grinding them up breaks that structure up and supposedly makes it much easier and quicker for the body to digest. Whether that's true or not, I have no idea :P


You are correct! Note: the difference in GI will not be huge, but grinding/blending your oats up does raise the GI *slightly*.

----------


## ckyass

Oats are good..however potatoes are my favorite. I usually stick with 5oz of sweet potato post workout, and sometimes i switch it up and include different types of potatoes to change around the GI. On Re-feed days pwo i might consume 3oz of sweet potato, 3 oz of russet potatos, 2 oz of red potato, and 2 oz of yukon gold potato (around 75grams carbs total). I feel that adding different types of potatoes together can give me all the optimal nutrients and minerals contained in the different potatoes and at the same type help restore glycogen to the muscle. Ive read studies that show regular baked potatoes have certain nutrients that sweet potatoes dont have...however i dont typically eat white potatoes ONLY pwo mixed with a sweet potato to lower the overal blood glucose response. I also enjoy a blend of proteins post workout......not just whey.  :7up:

----------


## POPS

> I love oats pwo while cutting or bulking. Try this: 1 cup of grinded up oats added to your protein shake (assuming it's whey). I grind up my oats using a blender or coffee bean grinder and store in a container in my workout bag. As soon as I'm done working out (or after pwo cardio) I mix up a shake with 2 scoops whey and 1 cup of grinded up oats...it's cheap, effective, and convienent. Note: on refeed days I choke down a banana with this shake.
> 
> By grinding up the oats you are essentially raising the GI slightly. This is a good thing considering they are being consumed pwo.


^X2 here bro! For the longest time I would mix my oats whole w/whey pwo. Just last week I said what if I grind them up. Im a f*****g genius! lol

----------


## ziggz

> You are correct! Note: the difference in GI will not be huge, but grinding/blending your oats up does raise the GI *slightly*.


Yeah I did some more reading on the subject. This is why whole grains are typically low GI foods (like whole grain bread), while white bread (wheat flour grinded very finely) is a high GI food. So the more you break up the grain, the easier it seems to be for your body to digest it, thus raising the GI value of the food.

----------


## M302_Imola

> ^X2 here bro! For the longest time I would mix my oats whole w/whey pwo. Just last week I said what if I grind them up. Im a f*****g genius! lol


Your IQ is through the roof, lol! Sure beats getting whole oats stuck in your damn throat!

----------


## M302_Imola

> Yeah I did some more reading on the subject. This is why whole grains are typically low GI foods (like whole grain bread), while white bread (wheat flour grinded very finely) is a high GI food. So the more you break up the grain, the easier it seems to be for your body to digest it, thus raising the GI value of the food.


Yep, that's the way I understand it. Basically, the longer it takes your body to digest/break down a carb the lower the GI.

----------


## makod

> Your IQ is through the roof, lol! Sure beats getting whole oats stuck in your damn throat!


*chokes on a piece of oatmeal*

----------

